# What if Corona was here to stay?



## kūhaku (Apr 15, 2020)

What do you think the world would be like if Corona was here to stay? What if it became seasonal? We wouldn’t be able to be constantly quarantined, but the word would definitely have to change to account for it. If it’s true that the vaccine may not provide permanent or long term immunity like the common cold, how would the world deal with it? Interested to hear what others think.

To clarify, I’m not entirely concerned whether it’s here to stay or not, more so I just want to speculate what the world might be like if the flu were much more infectious and killed more people.


----------



## oldTireWater (Apr 15, 2020)

It IS here to stay. Where's it going to go? Maybe we get a flu-like vaccine, maybe not. Time to get on with our lives, and learn to live with slightly higher mortality rates.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Apr 15, 2020)

We didn't shut down the US economy when Ebola made its way here. If you seriously think this whole shitshow is because of a virus with a pitiful case fatality rate, I've got a container full of aborted baby parts to sell you...


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 15, 2020)

Corona is the Flu 2.0: Electric Boogaloo. 
A vaccine will probably be made for it, but it's here forever.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Apr 15, 2020)

US goes full retard one way or the other.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 15, 2020)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> We didn't shut down the US economy when Ebola made its way here. If you seriously think this whole shitshow is because of a virus with a pitiful case fatality rate, I've got a container full of aborted baby parts to sell you...


ebola isn't very contageous. you have to come in direct contact with the blood, piss or shit of a sick (not merely infected, but actually showing symptoms) person to contract it. it was able to spread a bit in african shithole countries because these countries are exactly that: literal shitholes, where things like hygiene and proper sanitation barely exist. but for civilized countries ebola was never a serious concern.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 15, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> ebola isn't very contageous. you have to come in direct contact with the blood, piss or shit of a sick (not merely infected, but actually showing symptoms) person to contract it. it was able to spread a bit in african shithole countries because these countries are exactly that: literal shitholes, where things like hygiene and proper sanitation barely exist. but for civilized countries ebola was never a serious concern.



True, and another thing about Ebola is that its high fatality rate also limits its spread if you contain the infection quickly. Between the sanitation and quarantine procedures in the First World, any outbreak of Ebola would be contained very quickly and it would burn itself out.

Which is precisely what happened in 2014. Also, Ebola can only be transmitted through bodily fluids while COVID-19 is airborne

This virus is a close relative of the SARS virus from the early 2000's, and while it's less lethal than SARS, it's also a lot more contagious and still very debilitating and downright lethal to a lot of vulnerable groups (the elderly, obese people, people with heart conditions or respiratory issues, those with a weak immune system)


----------



## dismissfrogs (Apr 15, 2020)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> We didn't shut down the US economy when Ebola made its way here. If you seriously think this whole shitshow is because of a virus with a pitiful case fatality rate, I've got a container full of aborted baby parts to sell you...



go adopt a teenager or shut the fuck up, no one cares


----------



## Dyn (Apr 15, 2020)

Boomers bought up all the houses, gutted the social services, automated all the jobs, and then nearly spite-destroyed the economy because we couldn't afford to pay their rents.

If you think they're not perfectly happy to plunge this world into a post-apocalyptic cannibalistic nightmare hellscape over some flu with a 10% chance of killing them, you don't understand what a selfish parasitic cancer the eternal boomer truly is.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Apr 15, 2020)

It doesn't mutate fast enough. There are literally hundreds of strains of the flu which is why so many people get it, even with a vaccine. Every year humanity becomes collectively immune to dozens of flu strains and dozens more pop into existence. Influenza is an extremely quickly mutating virus. 

H1N1 didn't become seasonal because it didn't mutate fast enough to be able to reinfect everyone. This will be the same. It will either exhaust people to infect and people will stop getting it or they will develop a vaccine and it will be rolled into flu shots, i.e you'll get 2 shots next time you go get your flu vaccine.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 15, 2020)

i think it's here to stay. we all have to start thinking more about mitigation rather than cure, meaning that the way humans interact will dramatically change long-term. overall, it'll mean more government and corporate control over our lives forever. there will be instant tests for the virus, curfews, mandatory social distancing/hygiene requirements, contact tracing and surveillance apps, IR cameras and thermometers everywhere, and so much more.

china is already doing this, which is why they've been able to "partially" reopen the economy. there's an app that tracks and rates your travel history based on how high-risk an area is. Your rating is red, yellow, or green. red will stop you from basically all transport. yellow means you can probably return home to a yellow area, but you can't leave. green is good. some businesses, especially in currently "green" cities, will check your app before they even let you inside, and if you're red or yellow they probably won't let you in.

americans are gonna have to get used to the fact that the government will have a _lot _more control over their lives from now on. with this type of virus, there's just no way we'll ever get back to normal. reinfection rates are high. the death rate is high. and the _main vehicle of transmission_ is asymptomatic carriers. the only way to fight it is with data, and governments and tech corporations will have a monopoly on that data and use it to mitigate the spread of the virus by controlling populations.


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 16, 2020)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> i think it's here to stay. we all have to start thinking more about mitigation rather than cure, meaning that the way humans interact will dramatically change long-term. overall, it'll mean more government and corporate control over our lives forever. there will be instant tests for the virus, curfews, mandatory social distancing/hygiene requirements, contact tracing and surveillance apps, IR cameras and thermometers everywhere, and so much more.
> 
> china is already doing this, which is why they've been able to "partially" reopen the economy. there's an app that tracks and rates your travel history based on how high-risk an area is. Your rating is red, yellow, or green. red will stop you from basically all transport. yellow means you can probably return home to a yellow area, but you can't leave. green is good. some businesses, especially in currently "green" cities, will check your app before they even let you inside, and if you're red or yellow they probably won't let you in.
> 
> americans are gonna have to get used to the fact that the government will have a _lot _more control over their lives from now on. with this type of virus, there's just no way we'll ever get back to normal. reinfection rates are high. the death rate is high. and the _main vehicle of transmission_ is asymptomatic carriers. the only way to fight it is with data, and governments and tech corporations will have a monopoly on that data and use it to mitigate the spread of the virus by controlling populations.


All that new Orwellian stuff will be a nightmare for the month before political leaders and Big Tech CEOs start getting assassinated left and right. In Minecraft.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 16, 2020)

it's basically just the flu we just don't have any built up immunity to it (hence why it passes around so quickly and is particularly fatal when compared to other COVID viruses). this isn't plague inc guys you'll be okay.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 16, 2020)

Dyn said:


> Boomers bought up all the houses, gutted the social services, automated all the jobs, and then nearly spite-destroyed the economy because we couldn't afford to pay their rents.
> 
> If you think they're not perfectly happy to plunge this world into a post-apocalyptic cannibalistic nightmare hellscape over some flu with a 10% chance of killing them, you don't understand what a selfish parasitic cancer the eternal boomer truly is.



Huh, I unironically agree with Dyn.


----------



## Joker 1940 (Apr 17, 2020)

I’ll go along with your thought experiment.

We (the world), in case of this pandemic becoming uncontrollable, would probably see a reduction in travels, more and more goods would be produced locally which would lead to worsening conditions in poor countries or countries that aren’t able to locally grow the food they need or resource raw materials.

We would probably respond by advancing AI so that it would be possible to ship materials across the world without potential human contamination because rich countries are incapable of sustaining themselves. They need globalism to keep up with their standard of living. 

Perhaps we would see an increase in territorial wars, if the world implemented a “travel outside of the country” ban nations could solve that by conquering which would likely just be smaller nations compromising and trying to join the big guys.

Most of the elderly population would die out, including those over 50 perhaps, because hospitals would have to prioritise the young. The kids who are being raised by their grandparents would be at risk and more social services would be needed, adoption between countries would decrease, if not halt completely, resulting in the deaths of these children when social services can’t keep up with the demand.

That would leave a world population of mainly adolescents and adults under 50, in some countries the age span would be significantly less than that. Is that enough to keep the world’s societies going? Perhaps, in all likelihood yes, if people are able to self sustain. The US should actually have some of the best conditions for this due to the amount of land available and preferable climate conditions for many crops and animals.
In that case I suspect the frontiers of Alaska would be great sources of information...

Then again...

Why the fuck am I writing this on a Friday night?


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Apr 17, 2020)

Dyn said:


> Boomers bought up all the houses, gutted the social services, automated all the jobs, and then nearly spite-destroyed the economy because we couldn't afford to pay their rents.
> 
> If you think they're not perfectly happy to plunge this world into a post-apocalyptic cannibalistic nightmare hellscape over some flu with a 10% chance of killing them, you don't understand what a selfish parasitic cancer the eternal boomer truly is.


Time to behead some boomers with either Ugandan Machete or Old Butterknifle


----------



## Tookie (Apr 17, 2020)

We'll convert some hospital parking garages into overflow wards for the obese and extremely elderly to go die in while the rest of us go on with our lives.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Apr 17, 2020)

She can stay as long as she keeps meeting her daily dead brown people quota


----------



## FunPosting101 (Apr 17, 2020)

If the Wu-Flu becomes endemic, which seems likely at this point based on some of the stuff I've been reading, what will happen is that people will wind up getting a yearly coronavirus shot in addition to their yearly flu shot. Furthermore, you will also see increased manufacture of various anti-viral medications to deal with it as well as increased manufacture of various anti-bacterial medications to deal with various secondary infections. There will be no permanent isolation, nor will there be a mass die-off of the elderly and the unhealthy.

Basically, life will go on, because we have big brains that allowed us to invent things like modern medicine.


----------



## Bum Driller (Apr 20, 2020)

FunPosting101 said:


> If the Wu-Flu becomes endemic, which seems likely at this point based on some of the stuff I've been reading, what will happen is that people will wind up getting a yearly coronavirus shot in addition to their yearly flu shot. Furthermore, you will also see increased manufacture of various anti-viral medications to deal with it as well as increased manufacture of various anti-bacterial medications to deal with various secondary infections. There will be no permanent isolation, nor will there be a mass die-off of the elderly and the unhealthy.
> 
> Basically, life will go on, because we have big brains that allowed us to invent things like modern medicine.




This, pretty much. Even without vaccine we will become slowly more resistant to it, until at some point, perhaps 100 or 200 years to the future it has become just another common cold, of barely worth the notice at that point.


----------



## Disc (Apr 21, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> This, pretty much. Even without vaccine we will become slowly more resistant to it, until at some point, perhaps 100 or 200 years to the future it has become just another common cold, of barely worth the notice at that point.


Another thing to note is that diseases that kill en masse aren't actually that great of an evolutionary endpoint. To bring up the plague inc mentality, it's entirely possible for a disease to kill more people than it infects, and thus run itself dry. In addition, a severe disease invokes a severe response. Though it's possible for a mild, fast-spreading disease to suddenly develop a lethal version of itself, it's far more likely that more mild versions will appear over time, as diseases with high survival rates are less likely to affect their host's behaviour or spread. 

The common cold is called that because it's a well-developed version that's mild enough to not kill most sufferers, or to even bother with it. It's just seen as an inevitability of Flu season.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 22, 2020)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> We didn't shut down the US economy when Ebola made its way here. If you seriously think this whole shitshow is because of a virus with a pitiful case fatality rate, I've got a container full of aborted baby parts to sell you...



Corona spreads via breathing. Ebola only spread like wildfire in Africa because villages kept bodies in their homes or in the street.


----------



## lurk_moar (Apr 24, 2020)

If corona gets bad, I am quitting my job, dropping out of my dream program, and applying for an assistant manager trainee program in retail. I didn’t sign up for this shit. I would rather be in retail again.


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 24, 2020)

We wouldn't quarantine. We'd just have to live with it.

In other words it would be like how we deal with the Flu now, only slightly more deadly.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 24, 2020)

dinoman said:


> We wouldn't quarantine. We'd just have to live with it.
> 
> In other words it would be like how we deal with the Flu now, only slightly more deadly.



Having an annual quarantine would be pretty good for society.


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 24, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Having an annual quarantine would be pretty good for society.


Nope.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 24, 2020)

We'll just have to adapt. Something will work out in the end. I don't mind staying at home, but all the same I can't wait to just go out and do things again.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 24, 2020)

the antibody studies are saying it's way more contagious and way less deadly than originally thought. so maybe by lying about their numbers from day 1, china encouraged the world to OVER-react to the virus rather than underreact.



			https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/2-7-million-in-new-york-may-have-been-infected-study-finds-nj-poised-to-top-100k-cases/2388182/
		


i'm starting to think that even if it is here to stay, we're probably not much worse off for it. would suck to get it, but hey would suck to get the flu too.


----------



## Jarolleon (Apr 24, 2020)

The Wu Flu will effectively end on November 4, 2020. Why? Because the media will stop talking about it.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 24, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Nope.



People spend more time with the family and learn to value it. People are working instead of having families and that is a crisis.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 24, 2020)

dinoman said:


> We already have that, they're called vacations and holidays.



People in developed countries don't get those.


----------



## queerape (Jul 2, 2020)

If the coronavirus becomes endemic, then it’s likely that treatments will significantly lower the mortality and morbidity rates such that getting it won’t be any bigger of a deal than influenza. Mortality will likely return to where it was before as most cases are mild and more severe cases can be cured or treated. As it makes its way in the population, people will gain at least partial immunity to it, so future outbreaks are not likely to be as devastating.

A vaccine could be developed, which can provide protection for at least some time. Based on the characteristics of this virus, a person I work with in microbiology says that he thinks it’ll become a childhood disease that is addressed with a childhood vaccination, and it could eventually be regionally extirpated like other childhood diseases but persist in less developed regions where there are access concerns.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 2, 2020)

It's not the worst beer around, if they've got a special for buckets that night I'll buy one for the boys.


----------



## Fox.com (Jul 10, 2020)

we be all fucked


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 17, 2020)

Then we'd get something like the 2009 movie The Road. What I wouldn't give for Viggo to forced me to strip naked at gunpoint. GOD... I soo wish I was that nigger.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 18, 2020)

If this coronapanic bullshit never ended, it would be an endless Planet Of The Germaphobes hell. Freedom of assembly? What's that?

Also everyone would do pretty much everything online, much to the delight of Silicon Valley, other corporations, and governments.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 18, 2020)

Overtime, it would better adapt to human physiology, and become less lethal over time until it was no more dangerous than influenza (a disease originally from pigs, if I remember correctly).

Remember the virus infects people when it's actually adapted to infecting bats, and what it does to make a bat mildly sick makes a human very sick. Also, the virus doesn't actually want to kill you, it wants to live in you. Your death is actually a loss for the virus, as it won't spread nearly as far if it's trapped in a rotting corpse.

Whether we develop a vaccine, it burns itself out or remains in circulation, the end result is the same: The crisis will end. Eventually


----------



## Binary Code (Jul 18, 2020)

Everyone needs to get real comfortable with this thing. It's never going away. Everyone is going to get it.  Several Times. It's a variant of the Common Cold. There will be no Vaccine, it mutates too fast, like all the other Colds. Mankind has nuked from Orbit only one Virus, and that was Polio. Herpes, HIV, Ebola have had billions plowed into them for Immunizations, all to little to no effect. 

Everyone is going to get this. Masking is not effective


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jul 18, 2020)

Unlock the borders for people with non tourist visas and limit amount of tourist visas. End this mask bullshit and end the quarantine. Seriously, its had such a negative effect on everybody, it needs to end. The panic and constant fear machine needs. to. end.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 18, 2020)

Binary Code said:


> Everyone needs to get real comfortable with this thing. It's never going away. Everyone is going to get it.  Several Times. It's a variant of the Common Cold. There will be no Vaccine, it mutates too fast, like all the other Colds. Mankind has nuked from Orbit only one Virus, and that was Polio. Herpes, HIV, Ebola have had billions plowed into them for Immunizations, all to little to no effect.
> 
> Everyone is going to get this. Masking is not effective



We also rendered smallpox completely extinct outside a few carefully secured samples in the CDC HQ in Atlanta. Polio is almost entirely extinct outside of Africa and most of the childhood viral diseases like measles, mumps, rubella, and scarlet fever are endangered in the first world and is only making a comeback thanks to anti-vaxxer tards and Third World refugees

HIV has been extremely difficult to combat because it's a retrovirus that specifically targets the immune system and making it damn near impossible to make a vaccine for. To be fair, it only became a pandemic in the West thanks to the rampant sexual promiscuity and drug use that was going on in the 1970's, and because HIV has a very long slow incubation period, a lot of people had no idea they were infected until years after the fact and they had spread the virus to others by then.

I think Corona will end up like the flu or cold and I think the general public is already starting to develop a resistance since the massive spike in recent infections seem to be asymptomatic and mildly ill people. 

The initial wave of the pandemic in January-February-March was extremely devastating because it was a novel virus and at this point, the virus has mutated to become more mild and conversely we're developing stronger immune resistances to the virus as it lingers in the public.

Either way, once the election is over and done with, I think the COVID-19 lockdowns and social distancing bullshit will be over. Trump is pushing for a return to normalcy and the Dems are only keeping the lockdowns going to help them in the elections by pillorying Trump to the virus and the lockdowns.

If Trump wins, he'll do everything he can to end the lockdowns. If Biden wins, the Democratic state politicians will lift the quarantines since they've served their purpose.


----------



## VIPPER? (Jul 18, 2020)

What if SARS was here to stay?


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 18, 2020)

It is here to stay.
We will get used to it after a few years and the 100K yearly deaths won't even be mentioned in the news.

Over 30K people died from the Flu since mid-March in the US.
Did anybody panic? Did we shut everything down?
Did you even hear about it?
No because it's part of life for us so we don't care.
Same thing will happen with Corona.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 18, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> It is here to stay.
> We will get used to it after a few years and the 100K yearly deaths won't even be mentioned in the news.
> 
> Over 30K people died from the Flu since mid-March in the US.
> ...



You underestimate the disease. Just wait until Africa gets hit. 

The slums of Kinshasa and Cairo will spread this well.









						Kinshasa - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 15, 2020)

Aged like wine:


----------



## The handsome tard (Jan 2, 2023)

Im from the future

No flying cars yet but we have a bit more PC fascism

Oh and Covid never really left, its just kind of became another word for cold.


----------



## Lemmingwiser (Jan 3, 2023)

I love time capsules.


----------

